# Mudbath Game In Driving Rain



## sabbath999 (Oct 30, 2009)

Man this was a fun game but a hard shoot... the pix are not that good but it was a DRIVING rain going on at night on a field with horrible lighting.







By the way, the pants on the kid in red (North Shelby High School, Shelbyville, MO) started the day white. The other team had white jerseys (Scotland County High School Memphis, MO).


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Oct 30, 2009)

Great shots.  Looks like you stopped the action perfectly...HOWEVER...I have one question:

EXIF shows that the flash fired, and the photos also show that the flash fired.  I was under the assumption that flash photography was absolutely forbidden when shooting sporting events from the sidelines.  Does this rule not apply for H.S. football?  Under what conditions is flash photography allowed?

Not criticizing, just curious.  I would have loved to light up Tim Tebow (actually hoping to blind him...LOL), but I would have been thrown in Tiger Stadium Jail.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 31, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> Great shots.  Looks like you stopped the action perfectly...HOWEVER...I have one question:
> 
> EXIF shows that the flash fired, and the photos also show that the flash fired.  I was under the assumption that flash photography was absolutely forbidden when shooting sporting events from the sidelines.  Does this rule not apply for H.S. football?  Under what conditions is flash photography allowed?
> 
> Not criticizing, just curious.  I would have loved to light up Tim Tebow (actually hoping to blind him...LOL), but I would have been thrown in Tiger Stadium Jail.



Flash football is permitted for HS night football games... there would be no pictures without them, the lights on small town football fields are SO bad.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 31, 2009)

Luckily you're an underwater photography specialist! Sure must have been easier than packing that scuba tank and housing-equipped camera,right?

Looks like a mudfest...I played in one of those years ago. The field was was 1/3 mud,1/3 grass, and 1/3 sand dumped to ameliorate the mud. What a mess.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Oct 31, 2009)

> Flash football is permitted for HS night football games... there would be no pictures without them, the lights on small town football fields are SO bad.


 
Thanks!  That's kind of what I figured.



> ameliorate


 
That's an awesome word.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 31, 2009)

sabbath999 said:


> Flash football is permitted for HS night football games... there would be no pictures without them, the lights on small town football fields are SO bad.



I shot a HS game last night with settings:

Camera: Canon 40D
Lens: Sigma 70-200mm/2.8
ISO: H(3200) 
Shutter Speed: 1/400
Aperture: 2.8

And my pictures were coming out a tad bit over exposed, which i wanted.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 31, 2009)

When I was still using big bulbs, flash was a problem but most sports still allowed. Generally, with modern strobe, it is not a problem.


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sinister_kid said:


> sabbath999 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash football is permitted for HS night football games... there would be no pictures without them, the lights on small town football fields are SO bad.
> ...



There is absolutely, positively no way to get 1/400 of a second at the fields in northeastern missouri at 2.8 short of an ISO of 25,600 the fields are so dim (I've tried with a D700, no joy). Heck, most DSLR's cant even focus in the end zones it is so dim.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 1, 2009)

Whoa, what a mess! Your pics really capture that...I mean, just look at the splashes by their feet!


----------



## Sinister_kid (Nov 2, 2009)

sabbath999 said:


> Sinister_kid said:
> 
> 
> > sabbath999 said:
> ...



I don't see why the schools there would have any less lighting then the ones here?


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 2, 2009)

Sinister_kid said:


> sabbath999 said:
> 
> 
> > Sinister_kid said:
> ...



Money.

Lighting is expensive. 

What they have is good enough to play the games, so that is what they go with.

North Shelby High School, where this game was shot, has 112 students in it this year. Most of the schools in this conference have less than 200 students. Small schools have small crowds and small tax bases.

A good set of lights costs about $300,000 for starters. That's just not happening in a small school.


----------

